# Telecheck Results 2017 - Final Results Page 5



## Gut_Pile

I kept a thread going last year on this and have posted my results from 4/12/16 as well.

So far we have had 23 days of hunting (youth season included) out of a 54 day season. As of 3:19 PM on 4/14/17 there have been 8554 turkeys checked in (371 per day). This would put us on pace, assuming no decline in the daily average, for 20,083 turkeys reported this year. Last year there were a total of 11,229 turkeys reported and DNR stated that they believed there was 50% participation by hunters in the state.

So if our pace holds, which it won't, the DNR's statement will be correct. But I will also make the point that we are basically right on track with the number from this time last year overall and off of the daily average. Most of your part timers have hung it up, and several people are already tagged out. Expect a major decline in reports over the next month. If we end up with 11,000-14,000 turkeys reported this year, what will the DNR say? That we're still at 50%, or that we have a population issue?

Here are the numbers from my report last year:



Gut_Pile said:


> As of 12:00 on 4/12/16 there have been 7,125 turkeys (356 per day) checked in to the new telecheck system.
> 
> Today marks day 20 of a 53 day season (youth weekend included) and with the current harvest numbers, if everything was to stay constant, the expected minimum harvest should be roughly 18,881 turkeys killed in the 2016 season.


----------



## Gut_Pile

I will keep this thread updated throughout the remainder of the season


----------



## jmharris23

I don't know what they'll say....but I know we have a population issue.


----------



## OleRed15

We have a huge population decrease going on as we speak. And neither the State nor the DNR is gonna do anything about it anytime soon.


----------



## JMB

Guys, I really think we should not question the government or the news media...especially the weatherman.


----------



## Luke0927

is the app working for others on Android based phones everything I look at says no results


----------



## kevincox

Population is way down in my area. No sightings in fields that always seem to hold birds each year. Not much sign at all on few places I hunt


----------



## PappyHoel

We must be an oddity but I believe we have a higher than average number of birds where I hunt.  As far as game check accuracy I have no idea.


----------



## Water Swat

i know a young guy that got ticketed for not reporting his. He told me his fine. It was OUTRAGEOUS. Can anyone tell us what the max fine is for this?


----------



## turkeykirk

Outrageous in what way. Too low, too high?


----------



## cowhornedspike

Will, I know it is hard for some of us to understand, but there are a huge number of folks in GA that are not ever going to report kills and those folks kill a lot of birds...trust me.


----------



## Water Swat

turkeykirk said:


> Outrageous in what way. Too low, too high?



He said 600$  . That's outrageously high for not calling in 2 birds.


----------



## kmckinnie

Water Swat said:


> He said 600$  . That's outrageously high for not calling in 2 birds.



Should of called them in and then it would of been 00.00

Glad I called my 1 in.


----------



## kmckinnie

Good info G/P
Thanks


----------



## Water Swat

kmckinnie said:


> Should of called them in and then it would of been 00.00
> 
> Glad I called my 1 in.



Regardless it's a shame. And seems very high.


----------



## GLS

Bet he calls in the next one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

GLS said:


> Bet he calls in the next one.



i bet the ones who read about it or hear about it will call their birds in too.


----------



## fullstrut

After 26 years chasing these birds . There is a decline period! I shot one opening day and I heard only two. Started on my club and had Poachers run the bird I was working.  Ran them off and moved to public land and got on one at 12:30 and connected. But I will say it's getting really tuff in Jasper,Putnam and Morgan County compared to the late 80's early 90's. But hey I did put the safety off this morning but he slipped in behind me and I let him walk. There are birds there , but the flock is slimming down .


----------



## Steve Roberts

kmckinnie said:


> Should of called them in and then it would of been 00.00
> 
> Glad I called my 1 in.



You got that right!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts

Water Swat said:


> Regardless it's a shame. And seems very high.


Better be thankful he still has a hunting license!!!


----------



## Water Swat

Steve Roberts said:


> Better be thankful he still has a hunting license!!!



Why? Is that on the list of penalties  for not tagging one ? Don't know just asking. Seems a little steep to take a license for not tagging a legally shot bird. They don't take your driver's license for a slight driving offense and that seems more serious.


----------



## cowhornedspike

Water Swat said:


> He said 600$  . That's outrageously high for not calling in 2 birds.



I guarantee you there is a whole lot more to that story than you or we have been told...


----------



## kmckinnie

Why even have a licenses to hunt. 
Speeding fines get pretty steep to. 
Drunk driving u lose. 
Get enough points u lose lic. To drive. 

300 a bird is not that high, the county the ticket was wrote gets the funds. 
Both hunting & driving is a privilege. 
Making a call to tag the bird is not that hard. My grandkids make there call for there game. They love it. 

Either way this fine is what it is.  
Good luck hunting & be safe.


----------



## kmckinnie

cowhornedspike said:


> I guarantee you there is a whole lot more to that story than you or we have been told...



U think so. 

Lols


----------



## Water Swat

cowhornedspike said:


> I guarantee you there is a whole lot more to that story than you or we have been told...



I don't know.  Maybe not. 
Just wondering what the typical fine is for the horrific crime.


----------



## Steve Roberts

It's not legal if moved before it's listed on the harvest record, or reported!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

I guess the fine might be different in different county's. Just like the fine for no orange during rifle season. It verys for 50ty to more than 300.


----------



## Water Swat

Steve Roberts said:


> It's not legal if moved before it's listed on the harvest record, or reported!!!



I thought you have 24 hours to report it ?


----------



## RLykens

I don't get it. Calling the bird in or using the game check is too easy. It takes 2 minutes of your time and gives the state actual info instead of a guess. Its not hard people are just being lazy, selfish, and ignorant. I wouldn't care if the fine was $1500 and lose license for a year for not calling in a bird. Its a shame. Good luck to all of you hunters that have the integrity to obey the law. Again I just don't understand, it's too easy to do the right thing.


----------



## Water Swat

RLykens said:


> I don't get it. Calling the bird in or using the game check is too easy. It takes 2 minutes of your time and gives the state actual info instead of a guess. Its not hard people are just being lazy, selfish, and ignorant. I wouldn't care if the fine was $1500 and lose license for a year for not calling in a bird. Its a shame. Good luck to all of you hunters that have the integrity to obey the law. Again I just don't understand, it's too easy to do the right thing.



I didn't question how easy it was , just wondering if anyone knew what the typical fine was for such an egregious act. 

Also. My guess is that the state will not change any management practices nor bag limits on turkeys based on  the telecheck system in the next 10 years or longer.


----------



## Timber1

RLykens said:


> I don't get it. Calling the bird in or using the game check is too easy. It takes 2 minutes of your time and gives the state actual info instead of a guess. Its not hard people are just being lazy, selfish, and ignorant. I wouldn't care if the fine was $1500 and lose license for a year for not calling in a bird. Its a shame. Good luck to all of you hunters that have the integrity to obey the law. Again I just don't understand, it's too easy to do the right thing.



I'll report three, but that's it.
You gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## mattech

Personally I've seen a horrible decline in just the last 3-4 years. I'm sure nature has natural ups and downs, but either way it seemed to be really bad these last two years.


----------



## kmckinnie

So what have we learnt from this. 
Not to get caught or complain when caught. 
Or to report our kill for management use & maybe help with game numbers to increase. 

I just wish I could fine another bird to hunt where I hunt. The numbers are down bad. I use to have the birds and wondered how some folks couldn't kill one. 
You need a bird to kill one. Just saying.


----------



## Johnny 71

Water Swat said:


> I thought you have 24 hours to report it ?



Actually you have 72 hrs to check it in, as long as you record it on your paper harvest record before you move the bird


----------



## antharper

kmckinnie said:


> So what have we learnt from this.
> Not to get caught or complain when caught.
> Or to report our kill for management use & maybe help with game numbers to increase.
> 
> I just wish I could fine another bird to hunt where I hunt. The numbers are down bad. I use to have the birds and wondered how some folks couldn't kill one.
> You need a bird to kill one. Just saying.



Good info !!! And I'm in the same boat !


----------



## Water Swat

So along these same lines of management talk. All you that are having trouble finding birds in your area, would you shoot one if you happened to find one?


----------



## RLykens

> I didn't question how easy it was , just wondering if anyone knew what the typical fine was for such an egregious act.
> 
> Also. My guess is that the state will not change any management practices nor bag limits on turkeys based on the telecheck system in the next 10 years or longer.



I will agree I don't think we will see change anytime soon. I hope we will and wish limits were a little more fluid and able to ebb and flow with the current population of game but lawmakers make it a more difficult process from what I have read. Good luck to y'all this morning.


----------



## turkeykirk

Water Swat said:


> So along these same lines of management talk. All you that are having trouble finding birds in your area, would you shoot one if you happened to find one?



Been tough in my area to find gobbling birds the last few years. Had one finally open up good yesterday. Listened to him for a while and finally watched him strut across a hay field following a hen. I never made a call. Just watched them. Beautiful sight!


----------



## kmckinnie

Water Swat said:


> So along these same lines of management talk. All you that are having trouble finding birds in your area, would you shoot one if you happened to find one?



I'd shoot 2 of them & nor report them and start looking for the forth. 

Yea. There's a few around. If he's stupid enough to show well yea. 
I drive a semi. This is my last morning here for 2 weeks & I slept in.


----------



## bw561737

I saw 6 different gobblers this past weekend. Not one of them gobbled. All came in silent. Probably too many predators on the property I hunt. 

My point--just because you can't hear em, doesn't mean they're not there.


----------



## DRBugman85

bw561737 said:


> I saw 6 different gobblers this past weekend. Not one of them gobbled. All came in silent. Probably too many predators on the property I hunt.
> 
> My point--just because you can't hear em, doesn't mean they're not there.


 NOW THAT'S THE TRUTH


----------



## Gut_Pile

We're up to 9268 after the weekend and nearly all of today. 

Put the per day average down to 356.

Per day average is down 14 per day just after 3 days. 

My prediction is 12,500 by the end of the season


----------



## kmckinnie

bw561737 said:


> I saw 6 different gobblers this past weekend. Not one of them gobbled. All came in silent. Probably too many predators on the property I hunt.
> 
> My point--just because you can't hear em, doesn't mean they're not there.



Mine are not even leaving tracks. 
My point is if no tracks then they know how to not walk roads or fields. 

They to smart for me then.


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks for the update GP.


----------



## Gut_Pile

It's interesting to compare the "Harvest Map" from 2016 to 2017. As you can see, the counties with the highest harvest last year are ahead of the pack again this year.

Why is that? What is happening in those areas that isn't happening in others?


----------



## Water Swat

I know those NW ga counties have always (at least in my last 25 years of serious turkey chasing) been thick with turkeys. To me that's an area of the hills with some agriculture still and big hilly wood lots. Have hunted all across North georgia and NW was always fun. Our side of North Georgia is pretty much void of agriculture. Other than some pine thickets. Berry college amd johns mountain were fun back then. From that region on into TN always seemed good. Interesting to see those 2 maps.


----------



## nick_o_demus

Gut_Pile said:


> It's interesting to compare the "Harvest Map" from 2016 to 2017. As you can see, the counties with the highest harvest last year are ahead of the pack again this year.
> 
> Why is that? What is happening in those areas that isn't happening in others?



Glad I saw this... I was about to post the same exact thing. The maps are almost identical with the exception of a few counties. I'd be VERY interested in seeing a map of Georgia and the surrounding states to see if their numbers per county coincide in the same general area (meaning, are their higher levels in areas directly adjacent to Polk, Floyd and Burke counties?). Do South Carolina and Alabama utilize a similar system?


----------



## Gut_Pile

I have a PM to a guy in SC that is a data guru when it comes to turkeys in that state. 

I'll see what I can find on bama.


----------



## nick_o_demus

Gut_Pile said:


> I have a PM to a guy in SC that is a data guru when it comes to turkeys in that state.
> 
> I'll see what I can find on bama.



It appears Alabama has a similar game check but I couldn't find a map. I did my own map. The following counties are the eastern most counties (with checked numbers) in Alabama of which several share the border with Polk, Floyd etc... in Georgia. 

https://game.dcnr.alabama.gov/Report/County/Turkey




Jackson-277
Dekalb-80
Cherokee-193
Cleburne-160
Randolph-110
Chambers-110

Another notable cluster in Alabama are the counties of Dallas(230), Marengo(201) and Sumter(171). 

So it still begs the question... What is it about these areas? Higher population? More responsible hunting?


----------



## nick_o_demus

An easier view


----------



## Gut_Pile

Day 35 update:

10,313 checked in (294 per day). On pace for 15,911 if daily average holds.

The daily average for the last 12 days is 146. So if we were to keep pace from the past 12 days throughout the rest of the season, the estimated total harvest for the state will be 13,013.

I'm now starting to believe the total number will mirror last years total in the 11,000 range.


----------



## Gut_Pile

I will also point out that the state of Kentucky's turkey season has been open 11 days. They have had 23,734 turkeys come through the telecheck. 

Furthermore, the NWTF says GA has 115,000 more turkeys than KY.

Something isn't adding up


----------



## Gut_Pile

Missouri - 28,775 turkeys called in 8 days into the season

NWTF estimated population is 315,000 (20,000 less than GA)


----------



## nick_o_demus

Gut_Pile said:


> Missouri - 28,775 turkeys called in 8 days into the season
> 
> NWTF estimated population is 315,000 (20,000 less than GA)





Gut_Pile said:


> Day 35 update:
> 
> 10,313 checked in (294 per day). On pace for 15,911 if daily average holds.
> 
> The daily average for the last 12 days is 146. So if we were to keep pace from the past 12 days throughout the rest of the season, the estimated total harvest for the state will be 13,013.
> 
> I'm now starting to believe the total number will mirror last years total in the 11,000 range.





Gut_Pile said:


> I will also point out that the state of Kentucky's turkey season has been open 11 days. They have had 23,734 turkeys come through the telecheck.
> 
> Furthermore, the NWTF says GA has 115,000 more turkeys than KY.
> 
> Something isn't adding up



I'd like to point out that both Kentucky and Missouri have a two "bearded" bird limit during their spring season. Obviously less than ours so I assume more hunters.?.? Which is questionable given their population, but I figure demographics must come into play at some point.

Georgia Population: 10+ million
Missouri Population: 6+ million
Kentucky Population: 4+ million


----------



## cowhornedspike

Gut_Pile said:


> Day 35 update:
> 
> 10,313 checked in (294 per day). On pace for 15,911 if daily average holds.
> 
> The daily average for the last 12 days is 146. So if we were to keep pace from the past 12 days throughout the rest of the season, the estimated total *REPORTED* harvest for the state will be 13,013.
> 
> I'm now starting to believe the total number will mirror last years total in the 11,000 range.





Gut_Pile said:


> I will also point out that the state of Kentucky's turkey season has been open 11 days. They have had 23,734 turkeys come through the telecheck.
> 
> Furthermore, the NWTF says GA has 115,000 more turkeys than KY.
> 
> Something isn't adding up


 See edit in above post.



Gut_Pile said:


> Missouri - 28,775 turkeys called in 8 days into the season
> 
> NWTF estimated population is 315,000 (20,000 less than GA)



Will, you don't have to believe it but they simply are not being reported and probably never will be.  This estimate will show a TREND in future years but will never be close to an actual harvest number.  Probably never over 50% at best.


----------



## ChattNFHunter

If we really have this many people that refuse to follow the law here in Georgia I am greatly disturbed.  But I think it is a mixture of the two explanations personally.  I know there are many people who are not calling in their birds, but I also think that the DNR is somewhat off on their estimation for bird harvest in Ga.


----------



## ryanwhit

cowhornedspike said:


> See edit in above post.
> 
> 
> 
> Will, you don't have to believe it but they simply are not being reported and probably never will be.  This estimate will show a TREND in future years but will never be close to an actual harvest number.  Probably never over 50% at best.




So do GA hunters fail to telecheck their birds at a higher rate than MO hunters and KY hunters?  If lawlessness is more rampant here than there, then your point may have some validity.  If the level of lawlessness is similar, then it does not.


----------



## cowhornedspike

ryanwhit said:


> So do GA hunters fail to telecheck their birds at a higher rate than MO hunters and KY hunters?  If lawlessness is more rampant here than there, then your point may have some validity.  If the level of lawlessness is similar, then it does not.



In this case I believe so.  You should realize that hunters in many other states have been conditioned to much stricter regulations and enforcement along with MUCH harsher penalties for violations for many years while we in Ga have steadily seen a decrease in enforcement due to poor funding along with other factors.  

Our penalties are a joke compared to most other states.  I believe it will take a long time before our hunters take this seriously...if ever.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Maybe so. I hunt KY regularly and know many locals that don't report anything they kill. 

Even if only 50% of the birds here have been reported, we are still behind two states that have lower estimated populations, AND we had a 24 day head start.


----------



## goshenmountainman

I am pretty sure there is no turkey hunting after 12 oclock in Missouri. Don't know about Kentucky.. So that means there has been a lot of turkeys killed in the morning and none in the evening.


----------



## ryanwhit

cowhornedspike said:


> In this case I believe so.  You should realize that hunters in many other states have been conditioned to much stricter regulations and enforcement along with MUCH harsher penalties for violations for many years while we in Ga have steadily seen a decrease in enforcement due to poor funding along with other factors.
> 
> Our penalties are a joke compared to most other states.  I believe it will take a long time before our hunters take this seriously...if ever.



I assure you I realize how the regulations in other states work...

I will concede that MO's telecheck system probably captures more of the harvest than either KY or GA.  To that end, I think these states on this side of the river probably have similar participation...GA probably slightly less than KY because of it's newness, but still, only slightly.

Anybody who has been to either KY or MO and believes that GA's turkey population is even in the same ballpark   as either of those two states is either dumb or blind.  There is absolutely no comparison.  GADNR has stood by outlandish population estimates for far too long, and the data being collected now points out their inaccuracy in a very public way.  Head in the sand.


----------



## fountain

ChattNFHunter said:


> If we really have this many people that refuse to follow the law here in Georgia I am greatly disturbed.  But I think it is a mixture of the two explanations personally.  I know there are many people who are not calling in their birds, but I also think that the DNR is somewhat off on their estimation for bird harvest in Ga.



Prepare to be greatly disturbed.  I honestly don't know of any that do call birds or deer in. Its simple, most own the land and as with most, want their stuff to remain private to themselves and lots are poached and boasted about abroad and simply won't be called in.


----------



## nick_o_demus

Other than co-ops and checked harvest numbers, does anyone know what else is done in order for the DNR to calculate their population estimates?


----------



## Timber1

I wouldnt call it lawlessness. A difference of opinion maybe. The dnr will make the numbers what they want them to be.
Lots of hunters dont like the way information is disseminated.


----------



## PappyHoel

Gut_Pile said:


> I will also point out that the state of Kentucky's turkey season has been open 11 days. They have had 23,734 turkeys come through the telecheck.
> 
> Furthermore, the NWTF says GA has 115,000 more turkeys than KY.
> 
> Something isn't adding up



Obviously folks in KY know how to hunt better


----------



## PappyHoel

Timber1 said:


> I wouldnt call it lawlessness. A difference of opinion maybe. They will make the numbers what they want them to be.
> Lots of hunters dont like the way information is disseminated.



Exhibit A your honor.


----------



## Duff

ryanwhit said:


> I assure you I realize how the regulations in other states work...
> 
> I will concede that MO's telecheck system probably captures more of the harvest than either KY or GA.  To that end, I think these states on this side of the river probably have similar participation...GA probably slightly less than KY because of it's newness, but still, only slightly.
> 
> Anybody who has been to either KY or MO and believes that GA's turkey population is even in the same ballpark   as either of those two states is either dumb or blind.  There is absolutely no comparison.





This^^^^^^


----------



## ryanwhit

Timber1 said:


> I wouldnt call it lawlessness. A difference of opinion maybe. The dnr will make the numbers what they want them to be.
> Lots of hunters dont like the way information is disseminated.



I am included in that group.


----------



## ryanwhit

nick_o_demus said:


> Other than co-ops and checked harvest numbers, does anyone know what else is done in order for the DNR to calculate their population estimates?



Are you familiar with the game of darts?


----------



## nick_o_demus

ryanwhit said:


> Are you familiar with the game of darts?


----------



## Thunder Head

I will second what ryan says
 I do not believe that Ga. population is anywhere near what Ky. is. Also I believe that there shorter season actually makes it easier to kill birds up there. My experience has been there just stupid compared to ours. (deer are that way too)

 Lawlessness, I call CensoredCensored on that big time.
 I never seen people driving around in broad daylight with rifle barrels hang out the windows here. I have seen it multiple times in K.Y.

 The Ga. population estimates are CensoredCensored I can show you multiple fields that had flocks of 20 - 30 in them 10 years ago. There are no turkeys there now! I estimate the population is 1/10 th of what it used to be here at home.

I don't know anyone who dosent report there harvest. If I did I would report them!!!!


----------



## fountain

I simply can not for the life of me understand where our "higher-up's" get that out population is not down.  This has been a very poor season for everyone.  Just read the hunt advisor reports.  I didn't get mine in by deadline, but it would mirrored the rest.  Maybe things will turn around starting this spring, but I doubt it.  I'm betting heat and drought will have an I'll effect on our hatch again.  Maybe I will be wrong.  We need to get some new turkeys back in the woods.  If not, we may be seeing the end come near


----------



## deast1988

I remember I read where NWTF was stepping back from so much effort in GA a few years ago. They said every county had gobbling huntable populations. I think telecheck is mostly right. Do I think not reporting is Wrong. Hard to say, I feel that we are An have Been on a huge decline in #s for years. It is what is, there are places with solid established populations that hold birds year after year. But I think as a state this Trend will continue birds will stil br huntable they'll extremely spread out and much more tougher to hunt. Till The powers at Be decide to make a change.


----------



## turk2di

I read the original post and i must say i am surprised that they give the fine hunters in Georgia that many days per year to hunt. That they allow you 3 birds to kill, and that you can kill them in one day if you wish to do so. It took 23 days to register 8554 birds..Here in Kentucky we got more than that....on opening day! We get only 2 birds in a 21 days season, of which 1 kill per day!  Through April 29th, with still 8 days remaining, Ky has totaled 27,445. Much of that battling rain. If Georgia even went to a 30 day season, 2 bird 1 per day limit, the numbers would really improve in a few years time. I was under the impression all these years of being a GON forum member that Georgia had half a million birds +, but unless there is a huge non compliance, the harvest figures cast large doubt. Is Talbot Co still a good county? I killed a bird there in 01.


----------



## turk2di

goshenmountainman said:


> I am pretty sure there is no turkey hunting after 12 oclock in Missouri. Don't know about Kentucky.. So that means there has been a lot of turkeys killed in the morning and none in the evening.



1pm in Missouri, all day in Ky.


----------



## DRBugman85

turk2di said:


> I read the original post and i must say i am surprised that they give the fine hunters in Georgia that many days per year to hunt. That they allow you 3 birds to kill, and that you can kill them in one day if you wish to do so. It took 23 days to register 8554 birds..Here in Kentucky we got more than that....on opening day! We get only 2 birds in a 21 days season, of which 1 kill per day!  Through April 29th, with still 8 days remaining, Ky has totaled 27,445. Much of that battling rain. If Georgia even went to a 30 day season, 2 bird 1 per day limit, the numbers would really improve in a few years time. I was under the impression all these years of being a GON forum member that Georgia had half a million birds +, but unless there is a huge non compliance, the harvest figures cast large doubt. Is Talbot Co still a good county? I killed a bird there in 01.



And a lot of hunters only have the weekend to hunt the average man has to work 5-6 days a week and that why our turkey season is as long as it is.Some  folks can hunt then go to work some can't.If the hunting days are cut back to 30 days some hunters will not enjoy the outdoors as much.I vote leave the season alone it is what it is,after chasing turkeys a long time where I hunt the gobblers stay hened up till late in April and now are starting to gobble and circle the woods looking for a lonely hen.I'm blessed to be able to hunt alot and my buddy only has the weekends and has yet to kill a bird but every Saturday and Sunday he's trying if the season is cut he stands less chance to kill 3 gobblers a year.I know a lot of hunters that DO NOT report harvested Birds and never will,they own the land and feel it's nobody's business.Any time the government gets involved you can bet that you hear and read what the government wants you to hear and read...


----------



## kmckinnie

DRBugman85 said:


> And a lot of hunters only have the weekend to hunt the average man has to work 5-6 days a week and that why our turkey season is as long as it is.Some  folks can hunt then go to work some can't.If the hunting days are cut back to 30 days some hunters will not enjoy the outdoors as much.I vote leave the season alone it is what it is,after chasing turkeys a long time where I hunt the gobblers stay hened up till late in April and now are starting to gobble and circle the woods looking for a lonely hen.I'm blessed to be able to hunt alot and my buddy only has the weekends and has yet to kill a bird but every Saturday and Sunday he's trying if the season is cut he stands less chance to kill 3 gobblers a year.I know a lot of hunters that DO NOT report harvested Birds and never will,they own the land and feel it's nobody's business.Any time the government gets involved you can bet that you hear and read what the government wants you to hear and read...



Also that landowner shoots more than 3. The birds also travel to other lands. 
The bird doesn't belong to him. The land does. 
Bottom line is he's poaching his own place. If he does not own several 1000 acres the birds travel to other property's. 

Well I guess I lease several thousand. Like close to 3 thousand. So I guess that law about reporting doesn't  pertain  To me either. It's none of the DNR s Business. 
Guess I can shoot several bucks also. Bait dove fields.


----------



## Echo

turk2di said:


> I read the original post and i must say i am surprised that they give the fine hunters in Georgia that many days per year to hunt. That they allow you 3 birds to kill, and that you can kill them in one day if you wish to do so. It took 23 days to register 8554 birds..Here in Kentucky we got more than that....on opening day! We get only 2 birds in a 21 days season, of which 1 kill per day!  Through April 29th, with still 8 days remaining, Ky has totaled 27,445. Much of that battling rain. If Georgia even went to a 30 day season, 2 bird 1 per day limit, the numbers would really improve in a few years time. I was under the impression all these years of being a GON forum member that Georgia had half a million birds +, but unless there is a huge non compliance, the harvest figures cast large doubt. Is Talbot Co still a good county? I killed a bird there in 01.



I never heard the 500,000 figure before but I believe in the 90's there was thought to be somewhere over 400,000 birds statewide - the current state estimate however is 300,000. At one time Georgia did have a two gobbler limit but the population actually peaked well after the limit was increased to three so I don't know if you can point to the 3 bird limit as being a drag on the population.

The facts as I've always understood them to be are that it only takes a few adult gobblers to successfully breed a very large number of hens so the adult males are to some degree expendable in a normal, productive population. Just looking at the WMA kill numbers for this year there seem to quite a few areas with high numbers of jakes being bagged which would suggest that next year may be a little stronger, gobbler-wise.



DRBugman85 said:


> I know a lot of hunters that DO NOT report harvested Birds and never will,they own the land and feel it's nobody's business.Any time the government gets involved you can bet that you hear and read what the government wants you to hear and read...



I believe that unfortunately, you're probably correct on the non reporting aspect of it, DRBugman. Then again myself and the small circle of turkey hunters that I know and communicate with report all of their kills as required.


----------



## DRBugman85

Echo said:


> I never heard the 500,000 figure before but I believe in the 90's there was thought to be somewhere over 400,000 birds statewide - the current state estimate however is 300,000. At one time Georgia did have a two gobbler limit but the population actually peaked well after the limit was increased to three so I don't know if you can point to the 3 bird limit as being a drag on the population.
> 
> The facts as I've always understood them to be are that it only takes a few adult gobblers to successfully breed a very large number of hens so the adult males are to some degree expendable in a normal, productive population. Just looking at the WMA kill numbers for this year there seem to quite a few areas with high numbers of jakes being bagged which would suggest that next year may be a little stronger, gobbler-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that unfortunately, you're probably correct on the non reporting aspect of it, DRBugman. Then again myself and the small circle of turkey hunters that I know and communicate with report all of their kills as required.



I report every bird I Harvest it's the law,My buddy could care less he's been a outlaw for life.I stated that some want report any per year and multiply that number just by 5% and it will make a difference it turkey Harvest information that the DNR put out.


----------



## DRBugman85

kmckinnie said:


> Also that landowner shoots more than 3. The birds also travel to other lands.
> The bird doesn't belong to him. The land does.
> Bottom line is he's poaching his own place. If he does not own several 1000 acres the birds travel to other property's.
> 
> Well we  lease several thousand. Like close to 3 thousand. So I guess that law about reporting doesn't  pertain  To me either. It's none of the DNR s Business.
> Guess I can shoot several bucks also. Bait dove fields.


That his conscience not mine,I to have leased land 12,000 total with 20 other hunters 4 hunt turkeys and only 2 limit on average per year and all are reported it's the LAW.Do what you want on your property it's your conscience not mine.


----------



## kmckinnie

DRBugman85 said:


> That his conscience not mine,I to have leased land 12,000 total with 20 other hunters 4 hunt turkeys and only 2 limit on average per year and all are reported it's the LAW.Do what you want on your property it's your conscience not mine.



I know it's not u. 
I report my kills. The DNR officer for this area, I'm friends with on FB. 
I call him if I have questions or to report wildlife violators. 
 it's all good.


----------



## DRBugman85

We to have a DNR officer that patrols our  property often the poachers will and have killed game that we raise and plant for and it's not the ethical Hunters of this state that don't report turkey /deer it's the few that don't that could make a difference with Harvest information put out.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Day 41 updated:

11,064 checked in total (269 per day)


2510 check in over the last 18 days (139 per day)


Looking like 12,000-12,500 is going to be the final number.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Arkansas Telecheck Results from a 15 day season with 2 bird limit (some zones only have a 8 day season with 1 bird limit). Bearded gobbler and hens allowed, jakes only for youth

10,066 turkeys checked.

Estimated population 130,000


----------



## sman

Be prepared for "GA turkey hunters are all a bunch of liars and outlaws.  Population is just fine."


----------



## goblr77

sman said:


> Be prepared for "GA turkey hunters are all a bunch of liars and outlaws.  Population is just fine."



Exactly. They'll do nothing to address the issue.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Day 47, one week to go

11,597 turkey checked in (246/day avg.)

533 turkeys checked in the last 7 days (76/day avg.)


----------



## JMB

Nothing to see here. Never mind the man behind the curtain. Turkey population is A-Ok. Still at 435,000 (oh wait, it's not-but, nobody addressed that). Dang illiterate, outlaw Georgia hillbillies. Glad folks in Kentucky and Arkansas can count.


----------



## bfriendly

Man I really suck at this...........almost 250 birds a day and I cant get my name on one

Still having a good time though.....


----------



## Echo

I just looked at my home county of Chatham on Telecheck - only 18 turkeys reported for the season. That's very low even given the fact that much of Chatham is developed. Heck, a third of that total comes from HAAF which has a grand total of maybe a 1000 acres of turkey woods...maybe. What about the other tens of thousands of acres of good quality hunting land - only 12 gobblers killed all season? It seems highly unlikely to me that the reported kill figures are accurate.


----------



## RUNnGUN

Unfortunately there will never be a very accurate way


----------



## bdavisbdavis727

Echo said:


> It seems highly unlikely to me that the reported kill figures are accurate.



Bingo


----------



## M Sharpe

I just wish someone could explain to me where they came up with the initial number of turkeys.


----------



## turkeyed

M Sharpe said:


> I just wish someone could explain to me where they came up with the initial number of turkeys.



SWAG!  Scientific Wild ___  Guess!


----------



## ryanwhit

Gut_Pile said:


> Arkansas Telecheck Results from a 15 day season with 2 bird limit (some zones only have a 8 day season with 1 bird limit). Bearded gobbler and hens allowed, jakes only for youth
> 
> 10,066 turkeys checked.
> 
> Estimated population 130,000



This is telling.  GA's current turkey population is much closer to AR's than that of KY or MO.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse

*Turkey Population*

One thing I know for sure the turkey population has been decreasing in my area of the state (N. GA.) for the last several years. I have been turkey hunting for 32 years and this year has been the worst I have ever seen. Areas that have held turkeys for decades are totally void of any turkey. I'm not sure what the reason for this happening but we defiantly have a problem. I have been a Cooperator for the Georgia Department of Natural Resources for years and have filled my cards out every year listing multiple sightings of turkeys each year. This year I have only actually seen turkeys one time while hunting. My card has a lot of zero's on it this year. I have never seen such a drop off and lack of turkeys and turkey sign.


----------



## M Sharpe

turkeyed said:


> SWAG!  Scientific Wild ___  Guess!



You are exactly right!! Several years ago, it was 400,000. Then they reduced it to 300,000. still way too high in my way of thinking.


----------



## Timber1

Looks like these four guys will make it through.
More and more these days I pull for the gobbler more than the hunter.


----------



## herb mcclure

*Telcheck Report*

Timber 1, glad to see you feel that way. I quit the killing 4 years ago. Do all I can to help them, they have many things against them; in this modern world.
herb mcclure


----------



## savannahsdad

Well I did my part to help the turkey population.... I practiced catch and release this year.... well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. ;-) Thought I might interject a little humor, hope ya'll don't mind.  On a more serious note I don't think a reduced limit would be a bad thing, say 2 birds.....


----------



## nick_o_demus

bfriendly said:


> Man I really suck at this...........almost 250 birds a day and I cant get my name on one
> 
> Still having a good time though.....



And that's what it's all about. Hope you can connect with one in these final days!


----------



## Gut_Pile

12,331 total for 2017 season

From the data in this thread:

8554 (69%) killed the first 23 days of the season. Those 23 days are the first 3 weeks of the season and the 2 youth days.


----------



## Gaswamp

only 1000 more reported than last year.


----------



## M Sharpe

Now, I'd like to see how many turkey hunters there were for last year and this year.


----------



## gatorhawk

save your money go to another state where they don't play games kill your turkeys come home and spend the rest of the time on gon listening to all the whinning and all the experts


----------



## gatorhawk

the answer is save your money up go to another state kill your turkey  where the truth is better told come home and spend the rest of the season listening to the whinners and experts on gon


----------

